# Mira Electric



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Anybody pick up the Mira Electric that just sold on the bay, not a bad price for a standard 4750 Â£157 although it did have the wavey dial, I know of one person who was watching it on this forum.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:

Wasn't me ardon:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I thought about it Ken...but I do already have one...so gave it a miss:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> I thought about it Ken...but I do already have one...so gave it a miss:


Paul is there anything you have not got one of. :notworthy:


----------

